# Hairless Dumbo



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

*waves* hello everyone so I been doing a lot of thinking, and due to certain cercumstances that have happened I decided that I need to rehome my hairless dumbo rat. He is skiddish, and needs a lot of work to trust people. I have been trying my best, but with me working long hours, and helping my sister with her kids, and a big move coming up he deserves a better life then i can give right now. 

He is in a cramped cage with 3 others 2 are females. The reason for this is when I came home my ex had wiped everything out including the big cage. I really hate doing it, but I had no choice. I had to put them in a smaller cage. This is why I am getting rid of him he just needs a better home someone who will care and socialize with him. 

so if your in jacksonville nc and would like a new friend please contact me the rehoming fee is 25.00 dollars he comes with food, baby shampoo, and baby lotion, and some treats.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Are the females spayed?
And I've had to keep four girls in that cage before if it's the one I think it is. 
It does at least have a little bit of space but definitely not suited for long term housing

I wish I could adopt him, you have no idea. But I'm waaaay too far away. I hope you find a good home for him. Such a cutie~

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shayla (Aug 16, 2013)

id adopt but yea, i have too many he is cute


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

the thing is they are not spade and I hate having them in there ya know i know someone is going to get pregnant because I do not know how long they were actually with each other. *Sighs* im not going to adopt the females out because i would not feel right if they were preg. It upsets me bc i spent so much money on the critter nation for my rats. and to have him turn around take both for his rats and stick mine in a small cage is insane.

I get paid next week, but still i won't be able to afford another critter nation until i save.


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Isn't there something you could do about that legally?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

i do not know voltage im just worried about finding him a new home I just don't have time right now he needs to have some trust training maybe immersing. Just with 3 kids around and packing and working its hard to give him time.


----------

